

Government Releases NSA Surveillance Docs and Secret FISA Court Opinions - sinak
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/09/government-releases-nsa-surveillance-docs-and-previously-secret-fisa-court

======
devx
> The NSA apparently believed that it had the authority to search the
> telephone records database in order to obtain the 'reasonable articulable
> suspicion' required to investigate those numbers. Essentially, they were
> conducting suspicionless searches to obtain the suspicion the FISA court
> required to conduct searches.

Yup. Exactly what we feared. They've been abusing the mass surveillance _all
along_ , to skirt the legal system in Court, and get people convicted _with
the illegal surveillance data_.

If all of that is not unconstitutional (not to mention against human rights),
I don't know what is.

------
sinak
Hmm, did someone flag this? If so, why?

